# Dual SVS PB-1000 or Single PB-2000 or Klipsch R-115SW



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

So a while back my 8 year old Klipsch RW12d died on me. I debated going the DIY route, but I've scrapped that idea. I just don't have the time and I'm missing some important tools to complete the job which would make it an expensive and time consuming venture. 

What I'm left with now is purchasing something decent for my roughly 1800 cubic foot sealed theater. I'd like something much better and that digs deep. My use is primarily for movies and only occasional music (other than movie scores). The theater seats 5-6 in two rows with the option for a third row of bar stools in the back that are rarely used. I have chunk bass traps in the front corners which smoothed out the bass of the RW12d nicely.

I'm in Canada so many of the internet direct companies are a little pricey after taking in to account the exchange rate along with added shipping, duty and taxes I have to pay. SVS is a viable option with a couple distributors to choose from in Canada that offer free shipping. I'm seriously considering a PB-2000. My budget is around that price (~$1100) maybe a touch more, but not lots more. I've read that dual subs offer a great sound so to add to my list would be two SVS PB-1000's but that pushes my budget to its limit. 

Then to add another sub choice to my dilemma, I read a review of the Klipsch R-115SW that rates it very similar to the PB-2000. All of my other speakers are Klipsch so it makes a good cosmetic match and it has a larger 15" driver. Another plus for the Klipsch is that I can acquire it from a local vendor. It's priced in between the two other options.

I'm having a very hard time deciding. The PB1000's are the most expensive option but should offer the most level FR in the room especially after running Audyssey MultEQ XT on my Denon 4311ci. I'm thinking however that the PB2000 or R-115SW will dig deeper and offer a more visceral feel. 

SVS's "Bill of Rights" with warranty are much better than Klipsch's 3 year. I will 99% not be upgrading within a year unless I win a lottery (figuratively or literally). The same goes for buying one sub now and another later. Not going to happen. I've appeased my wife with an expensive camera so I can get what I want now (the mighty WAF).

If anyone has any opinions or advice I'd love to hear it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

MatrixDweller said:


> What I'm left with now is purchasing something decent for my roughly 1800 cubic foot sealed theater. I'd like something much better and that digs deep. My use is primarily for movies and only occasional music (other than movie scores).
> 
> I'm in Canada so many of the internet direct companies are a little pricey after taking in to account the exchange rate along with added shipping, duty and taxes I have to pay. SVS is a viable option with a couple distributors to choose from in Canada that offer free shipping. I'm seriously considering a PB-2000. My budget is around that price (~$1100) maybe a touch more, but not lots more.
> 
> I've read that dual subs offer a great sound so to add to my list would be two SVS PB-1000's but that pushes my budget to its limit.


Dual subwoofers can - key word - even out the distribution of sound, making it such that no one is sitting in a null or dead spot. However, there's work associated to it because you can't just drop them in any old location and expect that to happen. You either have to use measurement equipment and plot out where they would sound the best or do something commonly referred to as a "sub crawl" (if you google the term you'll find a mountain of information on it). In short there are indeed benefits to having multiple subs, but those are only derived with an investment of time and effort.




MatrixDweller said:


> Then to add another sub choice to my dilemma, I read a review of the Klipsch R-115SW that rates it very similar to the PB-2000. All of my other speakers are Klipsch so it makes a good cosmetic match and it has a larger 15" driver. Another plus for the Klipsch is that I can acquire it from a local vendor. It's priced in between the two other options.


The Klipsch should provide more output, and possibly dig a little deeper, but it won't have the precision of the PB2000. Whether that's significant is a personal preference though.

Is HSU available in your area? If so, the VTF-5 MK5 may prove to be the best of both worlds; every bit as precise as the PB200, yet with as much - if not more - output than the Klipsch.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think HSU has a Canadian distributor. When I looked, it would end up costing a fortune to ship and with the Canadian dollar at an all time low, it's just not feasible. PSA is in the same boat.

I have used REW in the past and found a better placement was about 7ft down the wall on left side of my room. Coupled with the bass traps I measured a discernible beneficial difference in FR at the main seating position.

Does anyone know if there would be a big difference in the tactile feel of using dual pb1000's as opposed to a single pb2000?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

So I pulled the trigger on a SVS PB-2000 this morning. Deciding factors where price and low end output. 

The Klipsch was nice but the inferior warranty and smaller AMP and $150 price difference weighed heavily in my decision. The extra output that it would produce is not that important in my small room, and it's not like the SVS is a slouch. As for deciding to not go with dual, I think the low low extension and price were the factors there. Maybe I can dream to get another PB2000 down the road, but I doubt I will have any regrets.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have no doubt you'll love it. Good choice. IMO there's no doubt the SVS is more linear than the klipsch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

